# Is she bred/when's she due? UPDATE: He's Here!!



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!!  :greengrin:










I was thinking of posting this for a while since there are always so many how many/is she bred/pooch test topics (don't worry, there will be no pooch tests here!!!!LOL)

I am 37 weeks and have been off work the last couple. Can you tell I am getting a little stir crazy/loopy?


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

:ROFL: :slapfloor:  My friend is 37 weeks and due Jan 5th with a baby boy and it will be her first...soo exciting  Congrats


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

Oh wow! Congratulations! Do you know what the gender is/do you have any names yet?

You look very beautiful in that picture!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

Thanks!! We're having a :kidblue: and his name is going to be Aiden Chase. Thanks for the compliment on the picture, but I tell you I am feeling like quite the whale right now! I am 5'2" and usually weigh around 115...I gained a LOT and have had a lot of swelling/fluid retention. I don't even weigh myself at home since it is so depressing! Not much longer though!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

That was so cute ...the way you posted that..... congrats and thank you for making me smile..... can't wait to see the human Kid...LOL :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

I dunno :shrug: I'm pretty sure she isn't.  How many days would she be? :?

:laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

Ok...i'm thinking possible bloat...I couldn't really tell ya if she's pregnant or not...let alone a due date. :ROFL:

:laugh: Just kidding. That picture is adorable. You'll have to keep us posted on little Aiden once he arrives...hope you have a safe and easy delivery! :hug:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

:ROFL: This is so funny, I was so expecting to see a goat. Thank you for the laugh. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

wait if she is 37 weeks you should get her to a vet.. :ROFL: normal gestation 5 months 

When exactly are you due?


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*



Jessaba said:


> wait if she is 37 weeks you should get her to a vet.. :ROFL: normal gestation 5 months


LOL, and I definitely agree on the bloat! And edema, everywhere!



RunAround said:


> I dunno :shrug: I'm pretty sure she isn't.  How many days would she be? :?
> 
> :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Oh Ashley, not funny  She better be bred or we got some bigger issues (like a watermelon growing in there or something!! LOL)

Official due date is Jan 12th but I have been told anything from 37 weeks to 42 weeks is perfectly normal (this is our first)...so just waiting now! I should have made this a "how many" thread since my family insists there must be more than one in there...but the other would have to be pretty crafty to be hiding during all those ultrasounds!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

:ROFL: You all are too funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Is she bred/when's she due?*

Ok, I'm tired of waiting...you guys hold her and I'll draw blood and we'll send it off to bio-tracking and then we'll be sure she's PG.

Great picture! I hope everything goes well! Congrats!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Saturday I decided to get all the does hooves trimmed since the Dr.s had guestimated weight at 8lbs 14 oz at my previous appointment and were saying I would likely need a c-section. So 25 sets of hooves later....my water broke at 1:30am sunday. I was hoping that was a good sign things would progress naturally but by noon sunday after no progression (painful contractions but weren't being effective) I was brought in for a c-section. Baby Aiden weight 8 lbs 14 oz...how's that for accuracy!! Just got home last night from the hospital and settling in. Here is a pic of our new two legged kid!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, look at that face! I can smell his little baby head all the way here! You did real good! He's adorable! I'm so sorry you had to have a c-section...Thank you Lord, for bringing Sunny Daze through this safely, and for her beautiful son.

What did they say when you told them you were trimming goats when your water broke? I had to lol! :clap:  :kidblue:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

:ROFL: 
Sooo did not see this coming!!

:leap: Congrats on beautiful baby Aiden!!!! He's as cute as any goat :stars:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations! He is beautiful - enjoy every second!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AWWWW CONGRATS!!!!! He's gorgeous!!!! And OMG how funny...'ladies, wanna bring on labor? Just go trim hooves...' LOL

I am sorry you had to have the c-section, but just take care of yourself, don't do more than your supposed to and get as much rest as Aiden will allow! I've had 3 c-sections so I totally understand what your going through! The only problems I ever had was when I kept trying to do more than I should be doing/on my feet more as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw...A huge congrats ...he is so beautiful...I know you are very proud.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWW SO SWEET!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable!!!!!! :leap: 
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to have a c-section, but oh my, what a reward! I bet you can hardly put him down!

I thought it was a goat, and only looked when I saw that he had arrived. I wanted to see baby pics! :laugh: He sure is a cute one!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby boy he is precious and look at that perfect c-section head nice and round. God bless your family :stars:


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He is keeping me busy but at least I am feeling much better already (4 1/2 weeks after c-section). It's amazing how quick you bounce back! Just started kidding here as well so now I have 4 bottle babies goats in the house too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is very cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Somehow I missed this thread before! He is SO adorable!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on your son he is a handsome little man. I think skipping the pooch test was probably for the best on this site. But they say not to assume just because your doe is getting fat she is bred it could have been a healthy rumen.....Thank god humans don't have rumens LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Congrats on your son he is a handsome little man. I think skipping the pooch test was probably for the best on this site. But they say not to assume just because your doe is getting fat she is bred it could have been a healthy rumen.....Thank god humans don't have rumens LOL


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just saw this thread and am ROFLMAO :ROFL: 
Congratulations on such a cute little guy. I too am sorry you had to have a c-section. I had one and 4 vaginals. So, even though you can bounce back it is much harder. Glad you and your son are doing well. My surgery was in April (many years ago) but we were in the middle of kidding season as well.
:birthday:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats, he is a cute little buck.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Carissa, I'm sorry I missed this thread before. Aiden is adorable. Congratulations!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful baby .... Congrat's!


----------

